# How to build a "Bump Out" in exterior wall for AV rack ? with access door ?



## denalixxx (Jul 1, 2013)

I want to install a av rack for theater components in exterior wall so its
flush mounted, not sure if i need to have foundation the size would be roughly...
30 in x 30 in and want a access door to get to the rear ... should i frame and
drywall as normal room ? what bout floor ... desperate and confused ....on my project


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

To get an answer ,a picture of the outside wall and siding will help.

30x30 should not need a foundation--frame the opening just like a door,but with extra king studs.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You did not state if the bump out is going to be into a garage, or the outside wall, that would also mean siding work. Probably would be easier to just use the closet in that room, or make one.

Really need a floorplan of the floor you plan on doing this on.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

AV gets pretty heavy, I know my AV rack weighs at least 400#. So I'd lean toward there needing to be proper support under it, not just cantilevered out (which would probably require more work to set up properly anyway).

The better question is whether or not that's the best way to approach setting up the gear. There are a lot of better ways to arrange equipment. Cables and extenders can run a good distance. A floorplan or better explanation of what you've got would help.


----------

